# upset that baby is likely going to be a girl... cant find a name i like



## amotherslove

the last ultrasound the tech said baby looked most likely like a girl... and we find out this weekend.... i know my family makes girls.. i'm not shocked.. but i really wanted a boy and my fiancee and i cannot agree on ANY girls names and i'm losing my mind. it feel like a boy is just MEANT TO BE. but it likely wont be. i feel so stupid having these feelings. i'll be so excited to have another little girl! and my daughter would love a little sister... i just feel like i can't let go of the little boy i imagined myself with... and this is our last baby... :( help


----------



## Poppiebug

Gender disappointment is so hard. With DS2 I held it together in the room for the scan, but cried as soon as I got in the car. One of my main things was that we didnt have a name sorted. Once I got it and a plan for his nursery I got more and more excited. I wouldn't send him back for the world, but I completely understand the disappointment.


----------

